# car stops after ignition is turned on. why?



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

2000 nissan maxima gle

turn the car on, ignitions starter, hear light knocking and the engine just turns off. the i turn the car off and on and it goes away. when i race the car in the middle it doesnt turn off. but i dont know if im damaging the car or if its natural. it is like a sports car.

i was told it has something to do with gas, or i may need a tune-up. but this other suggestions, that works, is to race the car in park. then i read in the manual that i shouldnt race the car when its in park. if anyone has the manual its in the bottom middle of page 5-3. "do not race the engine while warming it up." 

this occurs randomly. it happens the other day after 20 miles of driving, and occurs after the car sits in a spot for 1-2days if more it definitely happens. that car is filled with super and this problems is this around. havent had a tune-up. 

alex


----------

